# Brody hates the water :(



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

My little Brody is 10 weeks old and i tried introducing him to water this weekend and he freaked ! We have a small vacation home in Key Largo, FL and I would LOVE for him to want to go out on the boat with us and to go swimming. At first I let him walk slowing those the shallow water... I even took some toys and throw them and he would go catch them but you can tell he was still scared. Once I carried him out to the deep and held him to my chest he started screaming and yelling. Then afterwards when i gave him a shower he yelled and screamed again lol... HAve you guys had a dog like this that eventually liked the water?? or maybe hes still to young??


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

He might be too young to know for sure. When I used to bathe Otto as a young pup, he was not a fan. Now, he's like his mom, first one in the water last one out! : I'm exaggerrating, but we don't have to coax him to go into the water at all (unless he's muddy). Although Otto was never afraid of water when we went to the beach, he actually learned how to swim when he saw an older dog swimming. Before that he would bounce. Try bringing him with a dog that loves the water and see how it goes. Not sure if he should be a little older, maybe others can help with that question. I've also seen people throw treats in the water which got the pups into the water, no hesitation!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

My pup doesn't seem to enjoy bath-time either! I'm positive she'll grow out of it. Her human family loves the pool - when she sees us there, she might develop the nerve to take the plunge.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

10 weeks does sound a little young. I'm sure he'll grow to love the water but maybe don't try him again for at least a few months?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll have to agree with others who say - too young. He'll grow out of it... or maybe not! : My 2yr-old V. Sophie didn't like water (still is not overly crazy fond of it but will swim). I had to teach her, and she started swimming when she was about one. She would NOT go near any kind of water source as a little pup. My 5mos-old V. Pacsirta initially didn't like being in the water either. I got her when she was 13 weeks old. Little by little she would start going in the water until one day just started swimming. Now she LOVES to swim  So, it can be either or. You'll just have to wait and see.....how exciting!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Sometimes it's not very much fun to wait and see; a little coaxing to action can be a good thing. 

Teaching pup it's safe on the shore is fine - until their safety become their leash; keeping them from joy/happiness/adventure.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

He's a baby! Give him time & don't ever take him into the water against his will. You will only frighten him. Buy a kiddie pool for your yard and fill it with a few inches of water. Toss some toys in and he will be playing around in water in no time.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

threefsh said:


> He's a baby! Give him time & don't ever take him into the water against his will. You will only frighten him.


Agreed a gazillion times! We forced our first V into the water before she was ready and she never ever got over it.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not talking force - but I'm not talking 'protect him from water at all times'


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine always played on the shore and in the shallow water till they decided to venture deeper on their own. I never pressured any of them into deep water. I did wade in the water and use other dogs playing in the water but it had to be their decision. Now all three love to swim

I do keep a kiddie pool for pups in the backyard and place toys in it. Again its their decision on how they approach the pool.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

My Jack loved the tub when he was younger. He is 10 months now and doesnt like the water!! I was shocked when I took him out to my parents and he wanted nothing to do with the pond. Tried to give him a bath the other day and he freaked. Doesnt like the tub now either! I dont know what changed, but I guess Jack doesnt like water now. Which isnt good because my husband and I are water people. I got him a kiddie pool and he doesnt like that either.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

10 weeks is awfully young. You might make him afraid of it and he might not return to it. From what I've read, not all Vizslas love to swim.

We tried Sadie in a baby pool when she was about 4 months old & she was having none of it. We also have 2 ponds which she didn't even wade in until she was about 5 1/2 or 6 months old. 

That graduated to knee high water play (literally running like crazy on the banks), then a month or so later, she got in up to her neck to play and now that she's one year old - she's finally swimming. We just let her do it at her own pace and enjoyed watching her progress.

I'd not push it & enjoy the puppy months. He's got a lifetime to swim and since you are in Florida, there's no time crunch due to looming winter weather. He can swim any time of year!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

have a look through some of my youtube vids....Ruby was never keen on water as a young pup,,,she loves it now. Give Brody time


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Some very good advise above - she is very young.

Best advise I can give you is find some where she can see the bottom and walk in, don't let her jump in and the best insentive is a friend who loves to swim.

Be patient and she will probably take to the water in her own good time


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

We took off from the boat with our backs to Jake and left him on the boat, he hesitated many times, but in the end THERE WAS NO WAY we were going anywhere without him.......maybe try that?? I do think he's a bit small though. Too many new things and the water might have frightened him. I would wait until he gets to his confident stage, around 4-6 months??? I'm sure if you keep at it, he'll grow to love the water. We cannot keep ours out and he always swims where he can't touch (for hours with a life vest and many breaks).


----------

